# Kefir



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone use kefir for their birds? I use primilac and was looking for something a little cheaper and found this stuff. Then I remember Phil Bumhoff talking about using it years ago on pigeon radio. I think it would be awelsome for the birds it has lots of strains of acidopholis and alot of great bacteria and more in it. Check it out and tell me what you think. You can grow this yourself once you get a starter. It is grown from milk or some kinds even from water.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure put the secret out in the open. Yeah we use it and love it. Makes all the difference in your birds health.
Ken


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ohiogsp said:


> Anyone use kefir for their birds? I use primilac and was looking for something a little cheaper and found this stuff. Then I remember Phil Bumhoff talking about using it years ago on pigeon radio. I think it would be awelsome for the birds it has lots of strains of acidopholis and alot of great bacteria and more in it. Check it out and tell me what you think. You can grow this yourself once you get a starter. It is grown from milk or some kinds even from water.


What is it? How do you get it?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

It is a health food supplement. You can get it pre-mixed in the dairy section of your grocery chain stores. Or GNC will probably carry the powder form to "grow your own" It is used to combat YB sickness, diarrhea, and lower GI problems. It is very effective for getting birds over the Adeno-virus. Once used your birds will have beautiful droppings within 24-48 hours. They will also "glow", it is a must for YB racers and should be used every 3 days. on their feed. If you cant find it let me know where you live and I can probably help locate someone selling it.
Ken


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> It is a health food supplement. You can get it pre-mixed in the dairy section of your grocery chain stores. Or GNC will probably carry the powder form to "grow your own" It is used to combat YB sickness, diarrhea, and lower GI problems. It is very effective for getting birds over the Adeno-virus. Once used your birds will have beautiful droppings within 24-48 hours. They will also "glow", it is a must for YB racers and should be used every 3 days. on their feed. If you cant find it let me know where you live and I can probably help locate someone selling it.
> Ken


If I do find it, what is the dosage?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kefir is a big plus for all birds, especially when rehabbing any sick bird. If you find a real good one, it offers a wealth of health benefits for any ailment, and a plus for weight gain. It provides not only beneficial bacteria but a host of minerals and essential amino acids that help with healing. The complete proteins in kefir are partially digested and therefore more easily utilized by the body. Kefir will recolonize the bowel with friendly intestinal bacteria whereas yogurt is not able to do so.

I made kefir myself with granules (alpha kefir) and the results were much better then using the probiotic capsules or using yogurt. 

a good kefir is much better but similar to yogurt as the kefir curd is much smaller so it can cover a larger area of the intestines and the strains of beneficial micro-organisms present are different from yogurt. A good Kefir does not contain lac. acidophilus at all (as does yogurt), which can cause upsets as it is mucus forming and not for those who are lactose intolerent, and not for young children.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Trees, you seen the Japanese water kefir? I thought it might be better for the birds because of it being non dairy? I am going to start growing both I think. I have someone here that grows them both and am getting a starter from her. Anouther question do you think it is a good idea to dry it and then I can store it and put it in the water later like primilac? Or just fresh is better?


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

where can I find kefir in oregon? and is it a liquid form you give the pigeons or a powder? thanks


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Look for a whole foods, Jewel, or Dominicks. It will be in the dairy section. Just put some on the feed and mix it in till there is a light coating. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ohiogsp said:


> Trees, you seen the Japanese water kefir? I thought it might be better for the birds because of it being non dairy? I am going to start growing both I think. I have someone here that grows them both and am getting a starter from her. Anouther question do you think it is a good idea to dry it and then I can store it and put it in the water later like primilac? Or just fresh is better?


I have not seen it, but would try it myself with starter. 

Fresh is always better but in this case I would give the birds both at different times and see if you notice a difference. It may be just or almost as beneficial if stored properly.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you prepare it for humans... honey? or use it like sour cream or yogurt?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can use it as a regular meal like you would yogurt, or a snack, and you can add honey and it is delicious. I have actually used is as sour cream, and it has the same taste and consistency, but less thicker then sour cream.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> You can use it as a regular meal like you would yogurt, or a snack, and you can add honey and it is delicious. I have actually used is as sour cream, and it has the same taste and consistency, but less thicker then sour cream.


Thank you, I have been thinking of making or growing some my self...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the link on the primalac

http://www.primalac.com/


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Trees have you ever mixed it in the water? It is cold here so it would not grow anymore and what dosage would you use this way? Maybe a couple tablespoon a gal? I am hopper feeding here during breeding and con't put it on the feed.


----------

